# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung +1 Monat GRATIS WoW



## Blackmarco (7. März 2012)

Joa wie schon beschrieben biete ich die Rolle an damit ich das Mount bekomme und du dann einen Stufe 80 Char und Cataclysm...desweiteren würde ich dir einen Monat WoW zusätzlich bezahlen.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deluxxefighter (7. März 2012)

Wie würdest du mir das Geld dann zuschicken oder muss ich dir meine Daten geben von WoW?


----------



## DerFisch85 (7. März 2012)

Mich würden Fraktion und Server interessieren.


----------



## deluxxefighter (7. März 2012)

Die kann man doch selbst entscheiden.Die server und so


----------



## DerFisch85 (7. März 2012)

Ich meine, man nur auf den Server vom Werbenden transen.


----------



## Kempa___ (7. März 2012)

DerFisch85 schrieb:


> Ich meine, man nur auf den Server vom Werbenden transen.



Wieso auch sonst Server und Fraktion angeben? =D


----------

